# Chain Catcher on Orca



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anyone used the Deda dog fang or any other chain catcher on their Orca? Before I order one I'd like to know if it will actually fit.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

It works no problem. I have the K-Edge chain catcher w/Record 10 braze-on and there are no issues.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/product-components/2010-k-edge-chain-catcher-with-hfk-6263.2355.0.html


----------



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks looks nice but holy smokes...$49 for a tiny piece of aluminum?? I thought the dog fang was expensive.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

UGASkiDawg said:


> Thanks looks nice but holy smokes...$49 for a tiny piece of aluminum?? I thought the dog fang was expensive.


LOL. My Orca was picked up slightly used and it was already on the bike. I didn't realize the cost until I posted the link. There are cheaper alternatives...they all look very similar and there is no reason they won't work w/the Orca.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Chain Tickler


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

dave2pvd said:


> Chain Tickler


+1. I don't actually have dave2pvd's version but a similar DIY one. Had dave2pvd's been around when I made mine I probably just would have bought his. That type of design is very simple and very, very, effective. No clamps or other stuff to deal with. In my case nothing with a clamp would fit my Onix. Clamps may fit the Orca but the hang down from the FD types are going to work no mater what.


----------

